

Google and IBM to work on self-driving cars with Continental - nonsequ
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/08/21/us-germany-selfdrive-idUSBRE97K0RM20130821

======
dude_abides
Some context for those wondering: A few years back, Continental bought the
Siemens VDO Automotive business unit from Siemens. Siemens had been powering
the dashboard and computing units of several auto companies, which is now
owned by Continental.

~~~
stevenrace
Ah, thanks.

It's interesting to see how the corporate alliances are shaking out. Bosch is
supplying hardware for BMW and Daimler-Mercedes self driving efforts... not
sure who is behind Volkswagen Audi Group's efforts, as Stanford's efforts seem
to be off the shelf components (LiDAR and such).

------
nonsequ
What does IBM have to contribute to self-driving cars? Google's work has
gotten by far the most attention.

~~~
qaruxj
I couldn't find anything about IBM working specifically on self-driving cars,
but given their work on AI (people haven't forgotten about Watson already,
have they?), it seems only natural that they would have a lot to bring to the
table.

~~~
tachyonbeam
Self-driving cars involve vision, classification, most likely planning and
logical reasoning, path finding, classical machine learning stuff.

Watson is natural language processing. Models of language, search, some amount
of logical inference I presume. Not very similar to self-driving cars.

------
JonSkeptic
"While your car starts, please enjoy this ad."

~~~
kailuowang
If my car is driverless without extra cost, I don't mind being shown some ads.

